# Aptaujas >  transformators.lv

## juris90

kā jūs uzskatat ir nepieciešams velviens elektronikas forums. tagad argusam ari ir jauns forums transformators.lv 
es uzskatu ka tas nav nepiecieāšams jo jau ir pietiekami daudz. jo vairāk vinju kļūst jo mazāka vinjos ir atsaucība. ja ir viens liels forums tad tas ir labak neka daudz mazu, jo taja lielaja tad ari bus tie viszinōšākie cilvēki, un tagad jau ari nav tik daudz briva laika, lai varetu visus forumus aplūkot.
nu protams tas ir apweicami, ka tads tiek veidots. kadas ir jusu domas par to?

----------


## defs

Es domāju,ta taja argusa forumā varēs risinat jautājumus tie,kuri būs iegādājušies kādu transformatoru no argus.lv -par transformatoriem   ::

----------


## juris90

> Es domāju,ta taja argusa forumā varēs risinat jautājumus tie,kuri būs iegādājušies kādu transformatoru no argus.lv -par transformatoriem


  ::  
+1

----------


## osscar

Patiesībā šis ir viens no sakarīgākajiem forumiem bez lieka fleima. Ok, pēdējā laikā ir padaudz kāpēcīšu  saradušies un botu arī  (Vincis varētu pie reģistrācijas oma likumu prasīt  ::  ) , bet kopumā forumā daudz gudru un pieredzes bagātu biedru.....kaut vai Didzis, Jon , AndrisZ, Mosfets, Karlosv, Efi, Abergs un daudzi citi protams, kuri daudz ko zina savās jomās un var pamācīt pārējos. Lai nu trafam.lv veicas , bet nedomāju ka ies viegli - šis forums jau ar tā pa īstam tikai sāk ieskrieties.

----------


## Larisa

Tas transformators joprojām ir tukšs...

----------


## osscar

nu tas jau tāpat kā next.lv forums  ::

----------


## Vikings

Tur vairāk izskatās, ka tas ir kāda entuziasta darinājums kuru Argus vnk atbalsta. Bet tas nenozīmē, ka projekts ir slikts. Tomēr nākas piekrist jau iepriekšējiem rakstītājiem, šajā fōrumā ir jau atlasijušies un iepazīti gudri cilvēki un lai gan moderēšana brīžiem pieklibo, kopumā priekš Latvijas fōrums ir OK.
Pie tam transformators.lv adrese, šķiet, ir par garu un par specifisku. Tad jau trafs.lv tiešām būtu labāk.

----------


## goga

Paldies par linku, noderēs. Lai vai kā, bet tomēr patīkami, ka dzimtajā valodā ar kas notiek. Vajag vai nevajag nezinu, letiņiem prātīgu resursu maz  ::  
Lielāko daļu problēmu atrisinātu RSS, elfai ar vajadzētu, phpBB tak varēja piekabināt ja nemaldos.

----------


## juris90

principā lietas būtiba ir tajā, ka cik pedeja laikā pamaniju tad daudzos forumos paradas vieni un tie paši jautājumi. ari laika nav daudz pēdējā laikā, lai katru forumu apskatītu, principa pietiek ar vienu lielu, jo tur ir kā jau minēja pieredzējuši speciālisti, kas var ātri un tehniski pareizi paskaidrot.

----------


## defs

Pirmajā brīdī,kad atver to forumu,tad acīs krīt visādas robotikas sacensības un tamlīdzīgas lietas. Varbūt tas pat labi,ka citiem interesē arī mehāniskas lietas, ar ko spelēties   ::

----------


## GuntisK

> kā jūs uzskatat ir nepieciešams velviens elektronikas forums. tagad argusam ari ir jauns forums transformators.lv 
> es uzskatu ka tas nav nepiecieāšams jo jau ir pietiekami daudz. jo vairāk vinju kļūst jo mazāka vinjos ir atsaucība.


 Atļaušos iebilst...   ::  
Viens no transformators.lv autoriem ir man ļoti labs draugs. Šīs vietnes mērķis pirmkārt jau ir tieši elektronikas popularizēšana. Forums tur nav galvenais (tā, ka visi ELFAs foruma fanāti varat mierīgi uzelpot- nav nekāds jauns konkurents uzradies. Ja negribat lasīt forumu-neviens jums nespiež. ) Transformators.lv ir vieta kur varat aprakstīt savas konstrukcijas, padalīties paveiktajā ar citiem. Parādiet man kaut vienu Latvijas vietni kur kkas tāds ir iespējams? ELFA? Ļoti šaubos vai forums ir tā īstā vieta. 
Cerams tas iedeva iemeslu padomāt. Kritika var būt laba lieta, taču ne šoreiz... 
Ar cieņu- Guntis

----------


## marizo

Man gan liekas, ka jauna vietne nav gluži īstais veids, kā popularizēt elektroniku.
Bet visu cieņu uzņēmīgu cilvēku priekšā, kas tam veltī savu laiku (līdzekļus).
Iespējams, es transformatoru šad tad aplūkošu, bet uz dižu atsaucību no manas puses nevar cerēt.
Tas gan nedaudz kaitina, ka visur vieni un tie paši jautājumi tiek masveidā atkārtoti. Īpaši tas izpaužas draugiem domubiedru grupās. Arī šo forumu derētu cītīgāk pieskatīt, parevidēt.

----------


## Vitalii

> Patiesībā šis ir viens no sakarīgākajiem forumiem bez lieka fleima. Ok, pēdējā laikā ir padaudz kāpēcīšu  saradušies un botu arī  (Vincis varētu pie reģistrācijas oma likumu prasīt  ) , bet kopumā forumā daudz gudru un pieredzes bagātu biedru.....kaut vai Didzis, Jon , AndrisZ, Mosfets, Karlosv, Efi, Abergs un daudzi citi protams, kuri daudz ko zina savās jomās un var pamācīt pārējos. Lai nu trafam.lv veicas , bet nedomāju ka ies viegli - šis forums jau ar tā pa īstam tikai sāk ieskrieties.


  >>  *šis ir viens no sakarīgākajiem forumiem bez lieka fleima.* 
       ......................................................................

 ja godīgi...spečjukus var saskaitīt uz vienas rokas pirkstiem!  ko gribas pasacīt, lai nesarodas pārgudrie - kas visus noliek pie zemes...lai neveidojas kas līdzīgs kā ( erfoto.lv ) ar komentāriem no foto lietpratējiem_guru.lv 
 Iteikums jaunatnei - izprotiet kaut nedaudz fizikālos jēdzienus pirms formulējiet jautājumu. Kāpēcīši bij un būs.
 Personīgi es vairāk bombardē Krievzemes forumus, ar Vācijas forumi patīk! Tur ir *Spēks*!

----------

